# Bought an Oster Roaster Oven



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I first posted this on Countryside Families, but then thought I might get more interest here on Cooking.

I took a turn down the wrong isle in WalMart today and came home with a roaster oven. It says it can be used for cookies, muffins, cakes, baked beans, lasagna, etc. and will bake up to 450*. I'm trying to figure out where to put it in my kitchen. For those of you that have one or know someone who has one, I have questions. Does the outside get very hot? Will the bottom heat damage my counter top? Does it get too hot to partially sit under overhead cabinets? If it needs something underneath to protect the counter top, what would I use? This thing is huge. I'd like to be able to leave it out all the time if I find it useful for other things besides the Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## PNWest (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a newer roaster, I find it does get 'more than comfortable hot' on the outside. I use a old cutting board underneath, and it does fit under my upper cupboards, but removing the lid full of 'drips' is difficult unless you can quickly pick it up and turn.

I use it for everything, but those items that have to have a lower heat to reduce slowly. Anything under 200 degrees and it is unpredictable. This might just be my particular oven, and it's approx. 5 years old.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't bake in mine, I just use it to cook 3 roasts at a time so I'm able to can beef dip, mexi meat and kalhua pork. I tried to use it for cheesemaking but the thermostat on mine doesn't seem to be accurate enough.


----------



## dmelzo (Oct 5, 2013)

I use mine for thanksgiving and christmas turkeys mostly. My family likes Posole so my roaster makes a huge batch. Posole is pork (I shred mine), a hominy corn and red chile. Its a spanish\mexican soup. It would probably be good to can for those cold winter evenings. 

Sent from my LG-C800 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------

